# Divi Aruba Phoenix



## gnipgnop (Nov 12, 2020)

I read that there was going to be some major construction work at the Phoenix some time next year.  Two new buildings on property and a new Ritz Carlton next door.  Is this true?  If so, any idea when work will be completed.  We were hoping to travel to the Phoenix next August, 2021 but not if this is going on.  Any updates would be appreciated.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 21, 2020)

there is currently major construction in  front of the Divi Phoenix for the new roundabout, and across the street (Hilton Embassy Suites).  

there is nothing started next door.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you..  I imagine if Divi Phoenix starts the construction of two new buildings (still not sure if this is a fact) they will definitely not be done by next August.  I guess we'll pass on that one.


----------



## vol_90 (Nov 26, 2020)

RIU left and Divi Phoenix right.  You can see 2 yellow structures for cranes starting in between.  I have been told by locals that this will be a St Regis.




Divi Phoenix left and new condos? almost complete on the Right


----------



## amanven (Dec 5, 2020)

So Signature park and the Palm Beach Police Visibility team are gone now in favour of the Ritz Carlton development??


----------



## vol_90 (Dec 6, 2020)

Not aware/familiar of Signature park but the Police building remains and is outside of the fenced building area for the St. Regis hotel.  Cars can still park and get access to the beach.  I'll take some close up pictures in the next day or 2.


----------



## amanven (Dec 7, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Not aware/familiar of Signature park but the Police building remains and is outside of the fenced building area for the St. Regis hotel.  Cars can still park and get access to the beach.  I'll take some close up pictures in the next day or 2.


Thanks that would be great.  Google maps called it Signature park but I was referring about that undeveloped area between the Divi Phoenix and the police station.


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 16, 2020)

Amanven:  Were you able to get any more pictures.  I really want to put on an OGS for Aruba Phoenix but do not want to be in the midst of massive construction.  Any info you can provide would be very appreciated.


----------



## amanven (Dec 17, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> Amanven:  Were you able to get any more pictures.  I really want to put on an OGS for Aruba Phoenix but do not want to be in the midst of massive construction.  Any info you can provide would be very appreciated.


I haven't been to the Phoenix yet but I do have an exchange into it coming up at the end of February.  Below is a satellite shot taken in August 2019 of the Aruba Phoenix and the adjacent park/public access beach and the police station just to the right of the red roofed highrise and semi circular buildings at the Phoenix.  The vacant land to the right of the green tennis court will be the new location of the Ritz Carlton.  I believe the buildings under construction in the lower left of the satellite photo is the new Embassy Suites Hotel being built.  If you are wondering about other development and/ or construction on Aruba check out this link to the Feb 2020 Forbes Article.   Aruba is going to be getting a lot of new hotel rooms!!!









						The Future Of Aruba: How The Tiny Caribbean Island Is Bracing For Major New Hotel Development
					

A dozen new resorts are planned to open on Aruba in the next five years.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2020)

amanven said:


> I haven't been to the Phoenix yet but I do have an exchange into it coming up at the end of February.  Below is a satellite shot taken in August 2019 of the Aruba Phoenix and the adjacent park/public access beach and the police station just to the right of the red roofed highrise and semi circular buildings at the Phoenix.  The vacant land to the right of the green tennis court will be the new location of the Ritz Carlton.  I believe the buildings under construction in the lower left of the satellite photo is the new Embassy Suites Hotel being built.  If you are wondering about other development and/ or construction on Aruba check out this link to the Feb 2020 Forbes Article.   Aruba is going to be getting a lot of new hotel rooms!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ritz Carlton? Wasn't that already built beside the Marriott hotel property on Palm Beach? I don't see the Ritz mentioned anywhere in the article link you provided.


----------



## amanven (Dec 18, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Ritz Carlton? Wasn't that already built beside the Marriott hotel property on Palm Beach? I don't see the Ritz mentioned anywhere in the article link you provided.


My bad!!!!  I meant to say St. Regis!!


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 19, 2020)

Wow!!  Aruba is such a small island it hardly seems possible to add so many more massive hotel/resorts to the island.  Will it take away the charm of the island?  Will it cause traffic congestion and long lines waiting to get into restaurants?  I hope they work all of this out because I love Aruba and still want to visit there but if it becomes overcrowded how will we ever be able to get a spot on the beach?  Just saying?


----------



## amanven (Dec 22, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> Wow!!  Aruba is such a small island it hardly seems possible to add so many more massive hotel/resorts to the island.  Will it take away the charm of the island?  Will it cause traffic congestion and long lines waiting to get into restaurants?  I hope they work all of this out because I love Aruba and still want to visit there but if it becomes overcrowded how will we ever be able to get a spot on the beach?  Just saying?


That end of the beach by the Phoenix is much less crowded than up by the Surf and Ocean Clubs and the many hotels.  I have a friend who owns at the Phoenix and he said that end of Palm Beach is close to everything. not crowded and more relaxing.  I think the only thing that will create crowds and lineups will be when the tourist industry finally bounces back from Covid and everybody hops on a plane to go somewhere to make up for the lost 2020 vacation time.


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 23, 2020)

Well then ~ I guess we'll have to kiss the uncrowdedness and relaxing time goodbye for a while.   After everyone gets their lost vacation time back in 2021 (hopefully) 2022 will give us some normalcy.


----------



## amanven (Dec 28, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> Well then ~ I guess we'll have to kiss the uncrowdedness and relaxing time goodbye for a while.   After everyone gets their lost vacation time back in 2021 (hopefully) 2022 will give us some normalcy.


I don't think you have to kiss it goodbye.  The link below is to a Youtube video Titled Drive from the Airport to the Low Rise & High Rise Hotels in Aruba Posted on May 14 2020.  At time stamp  18:17 of the 24 minute video, you will see the approach to the Aruba Phoenix.  There is some construction before and across the road from the Aruba Phoenix but nothing right beside the resort.  If you go to youtube and search for some recent videos of Aruba you will see what it is like right now.


----------



## amanven (Dec 28, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> Well then ~ I guess we'll have to kiss the uncrowdedness and relaxing time goodbye for a while.   After everyone gets their lost vacation time back in 2021 (hopefully) 2022 will give us some normalcy.


This video was shot  on the Palm Beach Walk just off the Phoenix on Oct 20, 2020.   Undoubtedly Covid is partly why it looks so unoccupied.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 3, 2021)

These video's were amazing.  Thank you Amanven.


----------

